# wohin mit der pellet jar-Datei?



## RememberdiAlamo (25. Mai 2017)

Ja hallo Leute, ich bin dabei mir grad eine ordnungsgemäße Umgebung zu schaffen. Also ich habe schon lange JDK, ich glaub immer noch Version 7(nicht mehr aktuell?) 
Ich habe da noch das Jena Semantic Web Framework. Jena wurde ja von Apache übernommen.. mir fehlte jedenfalls das pellet, genau genommen das pellet 1.5.2 und die habe ich mir als jar-Datei ja heruntergeladen. Ich frage mich nur, wo ich diese hin tun sollte.


----------



## Flown (26. Mai 2017)

Einfach auf dem ClassPath dazulegen?


----------

